# Screen resolution is not correct and error in Xorg.conf



## sanjuchopracool (Mar 1, 2014)

I am a beginner to FreeBSD and I installed it but I have problem in the Xorg configuration. I have an Asus laptop, it has Optimus technology so it has two graphics cards, one is Intel and second one is NVidia. I installed Xorg and when I tested it it worked fine but the resolution is not correct. Then I installed XFCE. I tried to change the resolution but it is showing only two options, 1024*768 and 800*600, but native resolution for my laptop is 1366*768. Also the refresh is slow. Please guide me so that I can solve this resolution issue.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 1, 2014)

Suggest you search this forum for "Optimus". There has been much discussion on this dual card setup. Also suggest you take a look at this topic. In short, with the so-called "Optimus" dual card setups, you have to disable one of the cards in BIOS. I think most disable the NVidia card, and set up for the Intel card. See FreeBSD Graphics.


----------



## sanjuchopracool (Mar 1, 2014)

I checked the thread you specified before posting a new topic. But my laptop does not have option in BIOS to disable Nvidia graphics card.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 1, 2014)

The screen resolutions and slow speed are due to the vesa driver being used.

A few people have reported that creating an xorg.conf that only used one video device worked.  See the link given by @trh411 for instructions on installing the KMS ports for the Intel graphics.


----------



## sanjuchopracool (Mar 4, 2014)

I am still not able to configure the Xorg.I am giving the links for Xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log file.
http://pastebin.com/GBnAHcBt
http://pastebin.com/M8bHbA9V


----------



## tzoi516 (Mar 4, 2014)

Have you tried x11/xrandr?

I place a line at the beginning of my .xinitrc to help designate:

```
xrandr --output VGA1 --auto --left-of LVDS1
openbox-session
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 4, 2014)

`xrandr` is probably not going to help with vesa.

First you need to find out if that machine will work with the Intel KMS drivers and ignore the Nvidia card.  It might.  To do that, rebuild the drivers from ports to get the KMS versions as shown here:
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Installing_KMS_Ports

After that is done, remove the Nvidia Device entry and the Screen0 entry from xorg.conf.

If it works, you're done.  If not, you can try removing the Intel entries instead.  It's unlikely the Nvidia card in an Optimus system will work alone, though.


----------



## tzoi516 (Mar 4, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> `xrandr` is probably not going to help with vesa.



My VGA1 monitor is using the VESA driver.


----------

